# What switch panel are you using?



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm in the market for a 6- switch panel, and after reading horrible reviews on the BPS ones, I'm continuing the search. The cabelas illuminated rocker switch panel seems okay, and I've also considered making my own, but I'm clueless when it comes to fuses (and what needs them). I was thinking about using a set up like this: https://www.wholesalemarine.com/pc/...ts/Rocker+Switch+Mounting+Bracket+Center.html but I can't tell if it will give me a clean, factory look like I want.


I'll be wiring my livewell pump, bilge pump, nav lights, anchor lights, and possibly livewell and storage lights to the panel. What kind of fuses will I need? And what gauge wire should I be looking to buy?

Thanks


----------



## russ010 (Aug 29, 2009)

make your own... you can get what you need from https://www.genuinedealz.com


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 29, 2009)

For my Jon I only needed a 3 switches. I made mine out of a plastic electrical box and cover.


----------



## TrackerTom (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm using one from Seasense. I don't think it's a Bass Pro one, but I bought it from Bass Pro. It has sealed rockers and circuit breakers instead of fuses. It was about $45 for a 6 switch panel. So far so good, but it's only been in for a month. 

Tom


----------



## huntinfool (Aug 30, 2009)

I bought mine from BPS, it is a 6 switch with removable fuses. I had one of the circuit breaker type panels, but they worked intermitently so I swapped it out for just a plain jane panel. So far so good. The sealed switches work every time, and the fuses are real easy to change. I keep a small tool box on board (just in case) and I just put some extras in there. As for what your wanting you could get away with 14ga wire and I'd say 15a fuses would be fine. You aren't pulling anything too big. I made sure that the wire I got was the oil and gas resistant just in case. I ran some of mi wires under the ribs on the bottom of the boat and I wanted to make sure they didn't get eaten up.


----------



## JAS114 (Sep 2, 2009)

https://www.iboats.com/Marine_Splash_Proof_Switch_Panels/dm/cart_id.735179961--session_id.901126971--view_id.484343

I have the 3 gang with power socket. Aerator, Lights, Bilge Pump


----------



## cyberflexx (Sep 3, 2009)

I use one from seachoice.. I havent installed it yet..thats next on my list..

This has 4 waterproof switches that light up. There are 5/10/15/and 20amp breakers for versatility.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Sep 8, 2009)

I use the one from bass pro that had all the bad reviews. I got it before I read the reviews :lol: Have had it in the boat for two seasons without a hitch. Works great and even though I always keep the boat covered when not in use... I had it on a trip to Nolin lake and it was moored at a dock at the lake house for the week and we had tons of rain.... bilge pump on overdrive :lol: and no problems with the switch panel.


----------



## huntinfool (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm curious, which panel from BPS has gotten a bad review? Can you post info about the bad review? I've perdonally installed several switch panels from BPS on customer boats and I have never had a comeback.


----------



## huntinfool (Sep 8, 2009)

Do you mean this one? https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_861____SearchResults

Because this is the one I had problems with too. 

But, I use this one and have had no problems.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Sep 8, 2009)

thats the one i was referring too



but what?


----------



## huntinfool (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry I got tied up re sizing a pic. I edited it above. Note the difference. The other panel's fuse allowes water to get inside of the holder and then the fuses rust. This other style does not allow that. So I have had good success with it. Also the switch is covered with rubber and they are lighted.

Sure beats the $79-99 per panel for other brands I have seen.


----------

